# Running a panel



## Kanic (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm looking to run a panel this year at FurFright if I'm able to get a ride to and from the con and a room. The military furs panel to be exact. 

However, I admit I'm a bit nervous about running a panel for the first time. Any suggestions for a new panel runner?


----------



## Shino (Jun 22, 2009)

Couldn't tell you a damn thing about running a panel, but if you're coming from VT/NH area, I can give you a lift.
I'll drop by your panel assuming you can get it up and running. Does Law Enforcement furries count?

Good Luck!


----------



## Kanic (Jun 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Couldn't tell you a damn thing about running a panel, but if you're coming from VT/NH area, I can give you a lift.
> I'll drop by your panel assuming you can get it up and running. Does Law Enforcement furries count?
> 
> Good Luck!


 

I'm coming from Pennsylvania actually, thank you for your offer though.

Although the panel is meant for military furs, it's also allowing anyone at the convention to attend, that way other furs can ask us questions or mingle among us.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 23, 2009)

Just don't schedule it at 0800 like every other con seems to do. Yes yes, I know there's that joke about everything in the military beginning before the sun comes up. But that doesn't need to extend to my cons!

That's pretty much why I've never gone to any military furs things- too busy sleeping!


----------



## Vintage (Jun 23, 2009)

Kanic said:


> I'm looking to run a panel this year at FurFright if I'm able to get a ride to and from the con and a room. The military furs panel to be exact.
> 
> However, I admit I'm a bit nervous about running a panel for the first time. Any suggestions for a new panel runner?



make sure you know what you're talking about, please.  you're there to impart information; act like it.  nothing is worse than a woefully uninformed panelist.

to this end, you might want to keep some notes so you don't lose track of where you are during the presentation.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

Pipsqueak said:


> Just don't schedule it at 0800 like every other con seems to do. Yes yes, I know there's that joke about everything in the military beginning before the sun comes up. But that doesn't need to extend to my cons!
> 
> That's pretty much why I've never gone to any military furs things- too busy sleeping!


 
I'll do my best to schedule it at a convenient time. However, I can't guarantee a decent time just yet because I probably won't be reserving a time until I get home. I have to plan around Iraq, Iraq can't plan around me.



Vintage said:


> make sure you know what you're talking about, please. you're there to impart information; act like it. nothing is worse than a woefully uninformed panelist.
> 
> to this end, you might want to keep some notes so you don't lose track of where you are during the presentation.


 
I don't think I'll need notes actually. I'm not planning a huge presentation to give a wealth of information to everyone. I'm looking to stick to just introducing myself, the panel itself and what it is intended for, and a bit about how we make our way in the furry fandom along with our military lifestyles. A big mingle fest if you will.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Go military furs! I'm a future fursuiter/future military recruit myself. Going in to be an engineer. One of the fursuits I'm planning out is my fursona in uniform. Military furs are the very definition of someone who has a life. We do something that counts, and have fun when we're doing it, as well as have fun with the things we do when not in service.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Go military furs! I'm a future fursuiter/future military recruit myself. Going in to be an engineer. One of the fursuits I'm planning out is my fursona in uniform. Military furs are the very definition of someone who has a life. We do something that counts, and have fun when we're doing it, as well as have fun with the things we do when not in service.


 

Ahh engineers have quite an important role in the current wars. Which branch are you going into?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be running a panel at Furfright as well. If you were there last year, I was the guy that ran the Zombie Apocalypse panel, and I'll be there this year doing the same thing. I've also done several stand-up/improv comedy panels at other conventions.

Anyway, the biggest thing you need to be aware of is to make sure you know what the fuck you're talking about. Nothing is worse than a panel who's panelist either knows nothing about the subject, or brings "notes" and has to keep checking them for this or that.

Actually, over all, just don't bring notes. It makes you look like a tool. Just talk. Talk a lot.

A panel is just like an essay in high school, it should be there to do one of the following to the reader:

1. Entertain
2. Inform
3. Persuade

Since this is an informal furry convention, you aren't going to be persuading much of anything serious, so I'd stick to the first two.

If you're going to entertain, *do so.* I know it's all serious business military stuff, but a joke won't kill you. Entertain the audience or nobody will stick around and you wont be invited back next year. Tell subject appropriate jokes, involve the audience in your discussion, don't just talk on and on and bore them. If someone wants to add something in or ask a question, let them. Nothing pisses off panel attendees more than being snubbed by the panelist for no reason other than the panelist thinks they're more important.

That being said, don't let them walk all over you, either. It IS your panel, and they need to respect that.

If you're there to inform, do so. Prepare facts in advance, bring up interesting stories people haven't heard before. Information is the key if you go this route. Don't talk about stuff that is common knowledge, talk about things most people wouldn't know and would learn from you if you told them.

Also, for fucks sake, SPEAK UP. If the audience can't hear you, nobody will care. Project your voice, make sure they can hear you. If you aren't sure, ASK. Furfright didn't give me a microphone last year and they probably won't give you one either, so don't count on it. You'll be on your own.


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

The trick to panels is there actually has to be something to discuss.  Think about what you're going to present before you get to the con.  I've been to more than a few panels where it went soemthing like, "hay guys so you're all into xyz? thats great!" and the panel subsequently dies.  Please, don't kill panel time.  Also, make sure you actually tell people. (like Kgra, she really likes to know when people are doing thier panels) Waiting until the last minute and/or not having any idea what you want to talk about is a very awesome way to get put into a crap timeslot.
PS: see you at furfright, I'll be the other german shepherd.


----------

